# Trampoline training... does it really improve your park riding?



## wo0ter

I've just started park riding, went twice so far. Since the place I went to out here in Japan had their park stuff on practically flat green runs, I thought I'd give it a go. I rode their boxes and did the small jumps, it was so much fun! I'd really like to get more into park now, but I'm only a beginner/almost-intermediate (I can ride through green runs pretty well, some blues I can do but I like to take it slow with big, wide carves).

I heard that trampoline training (with snowboard attached) works wonders for people who ride park. Has anyone here tried it? If so, has it really made a significant improvement on your riding?

Also, kind of on a different note, I have a question about ollies. I've been trying to ollie when ever I can on green runs, and I can land without falling maybe 70% of the time. I think I'm doing it wrong though.. I've kind of been 'jumping' with both legs at the same time, which pushes me off level to the ground. Am I supposed to 'jump' with my front leg only, and then let the board automatically pop up my back leg instead? I don't really get the dynamics of it.


----------



## adammalik

ok. first off, training on a trampoline will help maybe learning spins but not really. the only thing that will improve your park riding is...park riding, but if your gunna do it tape up your edges so you dont rip your trampoline. 
Second, ollie, what you want to do is much like a skateboard ollie. pull up for front leg and flex the board, then pull up your back leg - evening you out in the air, launching off your tail. once in the air put your board flat and land either both legs or noise first if u can, either way. 
Snowboarding Tricks - Ollies @ ABC-of-Snowboarding
check the link out if i didnt explain it enough.


----------



## john doe

Trampoline training will help with learning grabs, strengthening your legs and getting you more aware of your in air orientation. Learning how to control a flip or spin while in mid air is what I'm taking about. What it doesn't help with is learning to take off. The most important part of doing tricks. You have no sense of using your edges on a trampoline. It's still a ton of fun to mess around with though.


----------



## Extremo

The biggest thing it helped me with was being in control in the air. I started jumping on a trampoline on a snowboard about 12 years ago when I was in highschool and I remember at the time I wasn't very good at being in the air for such a long period of time, very off balance and didn't really know what to do with my body. With jumping on a trampoline I was able to tighten up a lot and really find the best balanced position and it translated into real snowboarding almost exactly with respect to just being in the air. But as a previous poster mention it will teach you nothing about going off jumps. But I do feel that it's a tool that will help you in a lot of ways.


----------



## Guest

*Training with a Bounceboard(R)*

The Bounceboard is used by the United States of America Snowboarding Association for training and conditioning and is accepted by all major trampoline manufactures. This April 3 MTV will feature a Bounceboard on the show "Made". You can see some fine tricks on YouTube and by visiting our manufacturer website. Northshoreinc.com There are limitations to the benefits of training with a Bounceboard (R) but you wont hurt your oompa loompas, knock your teeth out or crack your head open and it is a lot of fun!


----------



## Exzul

john doe said:


> Trampoline training will help with learning grabs, strengthening your legs and getting you more aware of your in air orientation. Learning how to control a flip or spin while in mid air is what I'm taking about. What it doesn't help with is learning to take off. The most important part of doing tricks. You have no sense of using your edges on a trampoline. It's still a ton of fun to mess around with though.


Ancient thread but for anyone skimming through... you can add basic edging in just by being weary of it and adding it in to jumps and landings. Be conscious of what way you're spinning land or jump leaning onto heels or toes... But yes it is much easier to just get carried away and bounce away but you can add slight moments that will help like jumping off your front leg with predominantly with your weight over the front to give it a nollie feel so on.


----------

